# New to Bow Hunting, please help



## mkatzman (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I have decided to pick up bow hunting. I've never hunted or used a professional bow before. Can you please advise me on what bow and gear I should buy. I'm willing to spend an extra dollar if I only have to buy something once. And also any suggestions on the gear I have to buy. I was looking into PSE Bow Madness, what do you think


----------



## hightlow (Sep 9, 2009)

I am not so knowledgeable about this matter. So i have to learn it. Thanks for the post.
Thanks so much for sharing the post.
 lazer before and after | free tattoo removal cream prices A tattoo removal cream is needed that would successfully get rid of your tattoos for you without costing you a lot lazer before and after | free tattoo removal cream prices


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a buddy that bought that bow and ended up selling it a few weeks later cause he hated it. In my opinion and I'm sure in others as well, the best bow on the market for your dollar right now is the Mission Eliminator. This is the bow I shoot and let me tell you it is amazing. Go to your local bow shop and give this thing a try its awesome. As for sights and rests, there are such a variety to choose from that its really a matter of preference and budget. Both of these are worth a little extra money though as you truly get what you pay for. I shoot an HHA single pin adjustable sight but for a guy new to archery I'd go with a multipin sight. Look into Montana Black Golds and Cobra, both make some nice sights. For a rest you definatly want a drop away. I like the new trophy takers but like I said look around and find one that you like. When is comes to arrows these should be the last thing you buy. Get your bow set up the way you want it and then have your local archery shop match an arrow to your setup. The Easton Axis arrows are awesome so if funds allow, get those. Good luck!!


----------



## troubleinthestubble (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the Hoyt and love it will never buy another bow i ahve also heard very good things about the new mathews, but with those you have to be willing to spend the money. You will definately want a drop away rest and a good sight...dont be scared to spend money if you want quality.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

troubleinthestubble said:


> You will definately want a drop away rest.


Depends what you want out of the bow. If you're looking for a bow to join a league and target shoot with, then yeah, you might want a drop away. If you're looking for a hunting bow and want the convenience of a secure arrow, and reliability then go with a whisker biscuit.


----------



## troubleinthestubble (Oct 8, 2009)

The Whisker Biscuit gave me some troubles when I had mine, it screwed me over on a bear of a lifetime when I was up in ontario, it squeeked when I drew back so therefore I have never used one of them since. I have been happy with my drop away but I have heard some good things about the whisker biscuit too.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been using a biscuit for several years. It has never failed me, never squeaked, never given me any problems. But I do know several guys that have had their drop aways fail and cost them deer. It can happen with any piece of equipment.

To the OP, the best advice I can give you is to find an archery pro shop that will let you try different bows, and that will help you get yours set up.

PSE makes good bows, so does Matthews, Bowtech, Martin, etc. I prefer Parker. And it will come down to personal preference.

huntin1


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i would not go hunting without a whisker biscuit!


----------



## kenmontana (Nov 4, 2009)

the quality of bows out now makes choosing not so important. mathews and bow tech are probably the all around best. That said i just switched-last summer- to an "alien" by Martin (Rytera)and feel it shoots as well or BETTER than the others and is extremely light which makes it the ideal hunting bow.It also is about $200 less than the big name bows. you will want a loop and release to get hunting good in a reasonable amount of time and practice. Get a fall away rest (rip chord or trophy taker)-do not waste your time with any other type of rest especially the popular "biscut" rests. finally shoot easton N fused carbon arrows or a similar quality carbon arrow-they are strong,light, and will last. my final advice is to get the bow at least from a pro shop. The money you save from catalogs/on line purchases will not be worth the trouble you get not knowing how to service/tune your bow, learn how to shoot with good form and become a good shot, and generally solve the questions and problems you will run into. 
all said bow hunting is the be all and end all of hunting. I feel it is to rifle hunting as rifle hunting is to just hiking. you will love it --good luck


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

wyogoose said:


> I have a buddy that bought that bow and ended up selling it a few weeks later cause he hated it. In my opinion and I'm sure in others as well, the best bow on the market for your dollar right now is the Mission Eliminator. This is the bow I shoot and let me tell you it is amazing. Go to your local bow shop and give this thing a try its awesome. As for sights and rests, there are such a variety to choose from that its really a matter of preference and budget. Both of these are worth a little extra money though as you truly get what you pay for. I shoot an HHA single pin adjustable sight but for a guy new to archery I'd go with a multipin sight. Look into Montana Black Golds and Cobra, both make some nice sights. For a rest you definatly want a drop away. I like the new trophy takers but like I said look around and find one that you like. When is comes to arrows these should be the last thing you buy. Get your bow set up the way you want it and then have your local archery shop match an arrow to your setup. The Easton Axis arrows are awesome so if funds allow, get those. Good luck!!


+1 for the Mission Eliminator.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Blah blah blah blah, my brand is better than yours and continue.

Ask around to find a good archery shop, don't shop at a big box store if you don't have to. The smaller shops will typically have more knowledge base and be more willing to set you up with the right equipment. Not all bows are equal and not every person is built the same. Get in to a store that has a range and start shooting some bows before you buy one. Some may shoot better for you than others, some might shoot well but be too noisy for your liking.

Do your research and most of that will be hands on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was always a huge whisker biscut fan... went for the rage... got a QAD drop away for my elk hunt last year... thing cost me an elk at 14 yards the first day. I was ******! arrow got wedged inbetween the top thing and the rest as it came up.

I really like the rest though. You just have to set it up with your finger instead of letting the string bring it up.

Go to a shop shoot everything on the shelf... pick out a few... go home.. go the next day. shoot a few... throw out a couple more. Get it down to 3 bows... have the guy there blindfold you and line you up, shoot 6 arrows having them hand you a bow each time... pick the one you like the best from that. Best way to truely find the bow that feels and shoots the best!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I was always a huge whisker biscut fan... went for the rage... got a QAD drop away for my elk hunt last year... thing cost me an elk at 14 yards the first day. I was ******! arrow got wedged inbetween the top thing and the rest as it came up.


Wait for it.............................

Wait for it...............................

I told you so.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody that thinks or says a drop away is more accurate than a biscuit has either never shot one, or doesnt know how to set one up properly (which is amazing because they are quite possibly the simplest of designs there is). A properly tuned rig shooting a biscuit is EVERY BIT as accurate as a drop away, I have proven this time and time again.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I was always a huge whisker biscut fan... went for the rage... got a QAD drop away for my elk hunt last year... thing cost me an elk at 14 yards the first day. I was ******! arrow got wedged inbetween the top thing and the rest as it came up.
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin:

I hate that fricken saying..........I hear it a lot for some reason.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Compared to just 10 years ago, you would be hard pressed to buy a bad bow now days. I shoot a PSE strickly because it is what my local independant dealer handles. Buy from a guy who owns his own shop and he will take care of you. Buy at Walmart and you are on your own. Practice in short spurts often. I like to launch 10 good arrows at different yardages per session.


----------

